# Fuel tank size



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

het guys i was reading over the FSM and it only lists a 50L gas tank for the B13. The problem is my tank is no more then 40L. Not reaslly a problem just more curiosity


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Salut je vois que tu viens de Qc, alors si je peux me le permettre, moi aussi j'ai remarqué cela, le plus que j,ai réussi à mettre c genre 45 litre et ça pissait presqu'à terre ! le 50 n'est probablement pas atteignable du au fait que l'essence est comme n,importequoi et peu prendre de l'expension en grande chaleur. C'est juste un élément de sécurité !


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

Tu as raison, mais la dernier fois que j'ai rempli le tank le gauge etait presque sur vide est j'ai mis juste 40L, c'est la raison que j'ai pense que le tank etait juste 45L. Probablement c'est le gauge qui n'est pas vraiment precis.

Tu reste ou exactement?


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

Je pense que c'est le gauge, pas le tank. 50L est correct. 

I wonder how our American friends feel about us using le Francais? ;-)


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

Ce n'est pas notre probleme. Mais c'est fun de voir des autres personnes pres de moi


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

mrgoose said:


> Je pense que c'est le gauge, pas le tank. 50L est correct.
> 
> I wonder how our American friends feel about us using le Francais? ;-)


This posting is now useless to people who can't read French. Use English because people from all over read these boards, and they search for answers to their problems. 

btw: Americans are more likely to know Spanish than French.


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

yeah, I understand that spanich is more a second language in the states than french. As we said, maybe the gauge is wrong somehow, because it's so rare to see an empty fuel light on B13. They probably made the gauge less precise to make people tank a little more often. At least, I can do almost 80km when the gauge is in the last line area, not bad considering the little light on other car bright up when there is less than 50km of gas before the tank gets dry


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't have the light for low fuel. Well there was no lightbulb in the cluster last time I took it out. I guess my car did not have that option.

Je pense que l'autre gars n'etait pas content avec nous-autres.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I have one in my SE-R cluster that I swapped in, but not sure if the thing really works. you would have to follow the lead wires and see where on the guage cluster the wire attaches to. maybe the light works off the guage itself, not a true empty light. I have never tried this, because you suck up the bad stuff in the bottom of the tank. If you do try running really low, have a spare 2 gallon plastic tank, or Liters. I keep forgetting you guys are in liters! boy that goofed me up when I drove to Niagra falls last year! 

Chris 92 classic


----------

